# ULTEM Drone DNA250C squonker by Lost Vape ...... big want for me :)



## KZOR (1/11/18)

Sadly enthusiasts will have to wait till end of November.




https://vapegeek.co.uk/collections/regulated-devices/products/drone-dna250c-squonker#

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir (1/11/18)

eish. too much want for the full black

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/11/18)

KZOR said:


> Sadly enthusiasts will have to wait till end of November.
> 
> View attachment 150220
> 
> ...


Dammit @KZOR 












Have a heart... Some of us can't manage our finances well enough to get this...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/11/18)

I had a brilliant idea! 

@Lee - buy this, then sell it back to me for R900

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (1/11/18)

KZOR said:


> Sadly enthusiasts will have to wait till end of November.
> 
> View attachment 150220
> 
> ...


Masterpiece...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (1/11/18)

@Anvil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil (1/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> @Anvil


Oh yes, this is a definite for me. Waiting to see if VaporDNA do a project sub-ohm version, but either way this is happening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

